# Arrogant cyclists



## Andy_G (27 May 2013)

Since joining a club ive noticed that when i wear my club Jersey 95% of cyclists never seem to reply with a nod or raised hand, but when im in just a normal jersey id say 60% reply.
And before anyone says maybe they dont like the club, i could be 40-50 miles away.


----------



## snorri (27 May 2013)

People on bikes who wear "club kit" are not recognised as _real _cyclists by proper cyclists.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Andy_G said:


> And before anyone says maybe they dont like the club, i could be 40-50 miles away.


 
Maybe your club is Universally hated  lol


----------



## RiflemanSmith (27 May 2013)

I always nod but it is roadies with all the kit on who tend not to say hello back.


----------



## TVC (27 May 2013)

If you do it to be social then don't wear your club kit. Simples


----------



## RiflemanSmith (27 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2473698, member: 30090"]Is pretentious a better term? [/quote]

Why is cycling so snobby?
If I turned up on a Sunday with an Arsenal shirt on for footy practice nobody would even bat an eyelid (yiddos excluded), nobody would think look at that pretentious twat thinks he is a professional footballer would they?


----------



## Noodley (27 May 2013)

Nobbers with baskets on the front of their bikes are the worst.


----------



## TVC (27 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> Nobbers with baskets on the front of their bikes are the worst.


Oh dear, she rejected your advances didn't she.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> Why is cycling so snobby?
> If I turned up on a Sunday with an Arsenal shirt on for footy practice nobody would even bat an eyelid (yiddos excluded), nobody would think look at that pretentious twat thinks he is a professional footballer would they?


 
No they would just think muppet 

There is some seriously arrogant muppets around on bikes but then i suppose there is in everything we do so i just let them get on with it. I cycle for my own enjoyment i like the people i have met so far even if a love of cycling is the only thing we have in common.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (27 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2473718, member: 30090"]You did see the smiley?[/quote]

Doh


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

Cyclists really are crybabies aren't they!


----------



## RiflemanSmith (27 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Cyclists really are crybabies aren't they!


 
That made me laugh.


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Cyclists really are crybabies aren't they!


^^ This
MTFU! I'm not on the road to support your insecurities about your decisions. If I notice your wave & may respond if I feel it doesn't cause a problem for me...


----------



## Noodley (27 May 2013)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh dear, she rejected your advances didn't she.


 
The ladies with baskets are ok, it's the blokes with baskets who are the nobbers.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

Think of it from their point of view. Maybe they just want to ride their bike, without having to smile,wave,nod and converse with/at/to every eejit in club kit or otherwise?


----------



## BSRU (27 May 2013)

I've noticed when wearing a CC jersey I get lots more attractive young ladies smiling at me


----------



## Andy_G (27 May 2013)

I guess im just way to polite, maybe i should just give them the one fingered salute in the future.
Im guessing maybe a few on this post are the ones ive come across lately.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

Another penny for the pot......................


----------



## Hip Priest (27 May 2013)

I consider myself a friendly person, and I often let onto other cyclists, but if I'm going flat out and negotiating potholes then I'm probably not going to look at you, let alone wave. I'm not sure why people get so het up about it all to be honest.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Andy_G said:


> I guess im just way to polite, maybe i should just give them the one fingered salute in the future.


 
Thats what i do to people on fixies . Your not to far from me Andy if i see you out and about i will blow you a kiss and give you a big wave just to cheer you up .



Who is your club anyway ?


----------



## TVC (27 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> I've noticed when wearing a CC jersey I get lots more attractive young ladies smiling at me


Doesn't work for me 

Back to the OP, if other cyclists don't acknowledge you just let it go, it's not like you will ever see them again.


----------



## Andy_G (27 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats what i do to people on fixies . Your not to far from me Andy if i see you out and about i will blow you a kiss and give you a big wave just to cheer you up .
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is your club anyway* ?


Hounslow and district

Tunnel vision is the way forward then for me.


----------



## PaulB (27 May 2013)

All due respect and everything (which gives me carte blanche to say WTH I want) I've noticed there is a certain snobbery amongst cyclists you don't find in runners. I know I've written this before and it is a thing I've noticed a lot. The more serious the rider and the more expensive the bike, the more up his* own arse he is. Yesterday was a prime example; I caught up with a group of seven lads all resplendent in Assos kit, got a tow off them for a mile or so then worked my way through the group acknowledging each one as I made it clear I was happy to do a shift at the front and not one of them as much as nodded back to me. 


* This does not apply to any female cyclists I've ever encountered.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> All due respect and everything (which gives me carte blanche to say WTH I want) I've noticed there is a certain snobbery amongst cyclists you don't find in runners. I know I've written this before and it is a thing I've noticed a lot. The more serious the rider and the more expensive the bike, the more up his* own arse he is. Yesterday was a prime example; I caught up with a group of seven lads all resplendent in Assos kit, got a tow off them for a mile or so then worked my way through the group acknowledging each one as I made it clear I was happy to do a shift at the front and not one of them as much as nodded back to me.
> 
> 
> * This does not apply to any female cyclists I've ever encountered.


Did you think at any point, that a group of cyclists who don't know who the hell you are, mightn't be too happy that you're riding yourself into their group ride/training ride/chaingang?


----------



## PaulB (27 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Did you think at any point, that a group of cyclists who don't know who the hell you are, mightn't be too happy that you're riding yourself into their group ride/training ride/chaingang?


No.


----------



## gam001 (27 May 2013)

Andy_G said:


> I guess im just way to polite, maybe i should just give them the one fingered salute in the future.
> Im guessing maybe a few on this post are the ones ive come across lately.


I always say hello with a nod / wave / smile (depending on whether I can safely take hands off handlebars etc). If people don't respond I'm not that arsed and don't take it as an insult in any way - some people just like to ride and concentrate on what they're doing without letting on to every Tom / Dick / Harry they pass on a bike.
I'm not in a club, so can't comment on differences between wearing jersey or not. Regardless, don't let any of this bollox spoil your cycling


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> No.


Somehow I knew that..


----------



## gam001 (27 May 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Hounslow and district
> 
> Tunnel vision is the way forward then for me.


Carry on as you are fella - don't let other people change your nature


----------



## PaulB (27 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Somehow I knew that..


I don't know how they behave in Northern Ireland but I suspect you weren't there in Northern England yesterday to see what I saw. But don't stop speculating, will you?


----------



## gam001 (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> All due respect and everything (which gives me carte blanche to say WTH I want) I've noticed there is a certain snobbery amongst cyclists you don't find in runners. I know I've written this before and it is a thing I've noticed a lot. The more serious the rider and the more expensive the bike, the more up his* own arse he is. Yesterday was a prime example; I caught up with a group of seven lads all resplendent in Assos kit, got a tow off them for a mile or so then worked my way through the group acknowledging each one as I made it clear I was happy to do a shift at the front and not one of them as much as nodded back to me.
> 
> 
> * This does not apply to any female cyclists I've ever encountered.


I think it's usual to say something like "do you mind if I join you for a few miles lads if I take my turn on the front?", and take it from there. If they say "no" (which I haven't yet encountered), then either speed up or drop off the back and leave them to it. 
As I'm not a runner, I can't comment on differences in that respect.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> I don't know how they behave in Northern Ireland but I suspect you weren't there in Northern England yesterday to see what I saw. But don't stop speculating, will you?


Your story was self explanatory. You tagged onto and made your way through a group you weren't welcome in.

Them wearing Assos doesn't really change that you were the ignorant party,nor do pleasantries.


PS: It's not a done thing here.


----------



## s7ephanie (27 May 2013)

I couldnt wave back to anybody - i dare not remove hand from bar...... I wobble with 2 hands on


----------



## PaulB (27 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Your story was self explanatory. You tagged onto and made your way through a group you weren't welcome in.
> 
> Them wearing Assos doesn't really change that you were the ignorant party,nor do pleasantries.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I mean and have seen on numerous occasions. It doesn't happen with the decent riders but the better equipped, the more up their own arse then TEND to be (I'm not tarring everyone). You see, when I run (and I still do - been out today frinstance) in groups, any other runner joining us is ALWAYS welcome and you aren't judged by your kit or the shoes you're wearing. Sadly, that tends to not happen with cyclists. 

P.S, I won't be bringing my bike to Northern Ireland, I'd probably be expected to qualify by naming the school I went to.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 May 2013)

OP. If you're on a bus do you wave at people on other busses that go past? How about people wearing shoes like yours? By all means nod and wave, I do the INR thing myself but if people don't respond fair play to them.

It is your thing not theirs, if you want people to conform to your world view then a unilateral coup and imposition of your own brand of martial law is probably your best bet. otherwise live and let live eh.


----------



## pplpilot (27 May 2013)

I waved at a bloke wearing the same jeans as me the other day, he didn't wave back... I tell ya society is spiralling out of control.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> This is exactly what I mean and have seen on numerous occasions. It doesn't happen with the decent riders but the better equipped, the more up their own arse then TEND to be (I'm not tarring everyone). You see, when I run (and I still do - been out today frinstance) in groups, any other runner joining us is ALWAYS welcome and you aren't judged by your kit or the shoes you're wearing. Sadly, that tends to not happen with cyclists.


It makes no difference if they were all on Triban 3's with toe-clips. If you(or anyone else) were wanted in the group you would have been invited at the start of the ride.



> P.S, I won't be bringing my bike to Northern Ireland, I'd probably be expected to qualify by naming the school I went to.


Your loss


----------



## swislon (27 May 2013)

I wave or nod or say hello to nearly all cyclists on the open road.
If they don't respond I don't let it stop me doing the same to next cyclist.
Some are friendly some aren't. C'est la vie!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Since joining a club ive noticed that when i wear my club Jersey 95% of cyclists never seem to reply with a nod or raised hand, but when im in just a normal jersey id say 60% reply.
> And before anyone says maybe they dont like the club, i could be 40-50 miles away.



It's not the club, it's not the jersey, it's you they don't like. No offence like.


----------



## ayceejay (27 May 2013)

This is the way it works for me: I see a cyclist or two coming the other way I wave and say hello - they ignore me - the next cyclists I see I think bugger it and keep my head down - they wave and say hello. So from my experience if you want other cyclists to greet you let them make the first move as this puts you in the drivers seat arrogancewise.


----------



## ComedyPilot (27 May 2013)

As long as I see them in good time, I say hello to all cyclists (except POBSO, you know, the ones with rusty chains, full sus MTB, bald tyres, smoking a fag)

A lot say hello, but I'm sorry to report the majority that don't are club cyclists. But if I was on a club/training ride and breathing out of my @rse, then saying hello to some happy fat bloke on a touring bike would be low down on my list of priorities.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2013)

I always give a nod, wave or hello, it costs nothing, if they don't respond I don't give a shoot, it doesn't matter.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 May 2013)

I always smile and shout hi or hello or wave...and I think 99% do back...those that don't either don't see or it's to dangerous to take hands off bars etc...

I do the same to drivers and mostly they just stare blankly as if im on drugs


----------



## redcard (27 May 2013)

it's the SRAM guys I hate the most. Dicks.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> This is exactly what I mean and have seen on numerous occasions. It doesn't happen with the decent riders but the better equipped, the more up their own arse then TEND to be (I'm not tarring everyone). You see, when I run (and I still do - been out today frinstance) in groups, any other runner joining us is ALWAYS welcome and you aren't judged by your kit or the shoes you're wearing. Sadly, that tends to not happen with cyclists.
> 
> P.S, I won't be bringing my bike to Northern Ireland, I'd probably be expected to qualify by naming the school I went to.


 

It is not just Northern Ireland where this is the etiquette, it is universal! The fact they were all on best bikes might indicate their intent, serious kit for a serious ride! Maybe you make a habit of trying to poke your front wheel into other groups chaingangs and that is why you are shunned repeatedly.

The cycling vs running comparison is a non-starter! How much trust is needed between runners in order to have a safe training session? Not a lot, it is a fairly safe activity with a fairly large margin for error! How much havok can one knob cause when running? The answer is, enough! But not as much as one knob on a bicycle amongst another load of people on bikes, the margin of error is much smaller and the consequences much more severe! Cyclist on a training run will tend to be well drilled and there is a trust built between club riders and training groups, they trust each other not to do something daft, to ride predictably and conscientiously, they won't much appreciate some random bloke planting himself in their pace line because as far as they are concerned, they do not know you, they do not trust you, you could be a liability.

Quite frankly, in this instance the only nobber was you!


----------



## Herr-B (27 May 2013)

redcard said:


> it's the SRAM guys I hate the most. Dicks.


I have SRAM, didn't feel like being a Shimano sheep, and I wave/say hello to all and sundry.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

How slow are you moving if you have time to give a damn what groupset another rider has?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> All due respect and everything (which gives me carte blanche to say WTH I want) I've noticed there is a certain snobbery amongst cyclists you don't find in runners. I know I've written this before and it is a thing I've noticed a lot. The more serious the rider and the more expensive the bike, the more up his* own arse he is. Yesterday was a prime example; I caught up with a group of seven lads all resplendent in Assos kit, got a tow off them for a mile or so then worked my way through the group acknowledging each one as I made it clear I was happy to do a shift at the front and not one of them as much as nodded back to me.
> 
> 
> * This does not apply to any female cyclists I've ever encountered.


 

I come from a running background and consider some groups of runners to be elitist, arrogant and unwilling to debate in a rational manner, let alone snobby. The group know as barefoot runners seem to think they are one step ahead of everyone else in every sense of the word, failure to follow this fad means you are looked down upon as being an idiot. Question the technique and you are attacked and the same old tripe repeated again and again.
You can not enter an event without every other runner asking what your goal is before informing you of what time they have done the event in. Running is super compeditive IMHO, more so than cycling and for every rider I have met up his own arse I have met a runner up his own arse


----------



## gavintc (27 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> I've noticed when wearing a CC jersey I get lots more attractive young ladies smiling at me


You are meant to wear shorts as well .


----------



## Hip Priest (27 May 2013)

I wear my Assos gear under an Aldi jersey so no-one can tell I'm a knobber.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I wear my Assos gear under an Aldi jersey so no-one can tell I'm a knobber.


I wear all black with no lights at night,on a black bike. Ninja Nobber!


----------



## dodgy (27 May 2013)

You see this subject come up all the time, the one where some guy is convinced that people on more expensive bikes look down on him.

I however am convinced that these people have a persecution/inferiority complex, as despite riding on the road for more than 30 years, I have NEVER witnessed anyone laughing, deriding or looking down on someone else's kit.

I have, though, seen people lambasted for their poor riding etiquette.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> Yesterday was a prime example; I caught up with a group of seven lads all resplendent in Assos kit, got a tow off them for a mile or so then worked my way through the group acknowledging each one as I made it clear I was happy to do a shift at the front and not one of them as much as nodded back to me.


 - actually, they were obviously a very polite bunch. A less well mannered group might well have told you to f... off ........


----------



## derrick (27 May 2013)

dodgy said:


> You see this subject come up all the time, the one where some guy is convinced that people on more expensive bikes look down on him.
> 
> I however am convinced that these people have a persecution/inferiority complex, as despite riding on the road for more than 30 years, I have NEVER witnessed anyone laughing, deriding or looking down on someone else's kit.
> 
> I have, though, seen people lambasted for their poor riding etiquette.


You have not met me yet.


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

Im an ignorant cyclist I dont notice anything


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

Sorry but i only wave to those who are either as cool as me or cooler and i make DHB clothing look like 2014 Assos gear!! 

I've been known to have a face like i've just eaten a lemon after seeing mismatched clothing and mountain bikes with road tyres. It infuriates me that anyone can go and buy a road bike. Surely it should be more elitist than that? Maybe a new law that starts newbies and the overweight on hybrids and clothing that indicates their skill level. Much like belts in Karate but more prominent. I mean we have a right to know what numpties we are sharing the roads with!! Much less have to wave to the dafties too.


----------



## redcard (27 May 2013)

Herr-B said:


> I have SRAM, didn't feel like being a Shimano sheep, and I wave/say hello to all and sundry.



Apologies for any offence caused!


----------



## Hip Priest (27 May 2013)

I'm so quick that other cyclists are just a blur. And you can't start saying hello to a blur. That way madness lies.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I wear my Assos gear under an Aldi jersey so no-one can tell I'm a knobber.


 

Unfortunately you get busted as soon as you open your mouth though


----------



## Dayvo (27 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> The ladies with baskets are ok, it's the blokes with baskets who are the nobbers.


 
I have a sneaking suspicion that Noods has been sussed out!  It's his colour frame, too.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> The ladies with baskets are ok, it's the blokes with baskets who are the nobbers.


Oh dear, *he* rejected your advances did he?  

I'm busting chops today.


----------



## Siegfried (27 May 2013)

> when i wear my club Jersey 95% of cyclists never seem to reply with a nod or raised hand, but when im in just a normal jersey id say 60% reply


 
I wouldn't take it personally. Some people are friendly, feel part of the wider cycling tribe, are not in any hurry, on holiday in the area so in a cheery frame of mind, or just pleased to see another soul on a lonely road and some people are are not so friendly, don't feel any particular affinity to someone just because they're on a bike, have got their head down because they have to fit their ride in with work and family commitments, are looking for a fast time or a hard workout, or want to get home because it's raining/snowing/getting dark, or they just don't notice a gesture or greeting from the other side of the road through the traffic and noise of the wind in their ears. I doubt it's the club jersey because it's hard to read the writing on a bike jersey that's leant over the handlebars of a bike coming towards you on the other side of the road, or at least it's not something I particularly make a point of trying to do anyway. I also think many of us already collect more than enough data on our bike rides to worry about without recording nods, waves and 'ow do's every time we go out although no doubt Garmin's R&D department are working on that one now they've read this thread.
.


----------



## Pikey (27 May 2013)

Some people are tw*ts, others aren't.

One if those groups I wave at using all of my fingers.


----------



## Pikey (27 May 2013)

* of


----------



## MarkF (27 May 2013)

I honestly wouldn't know a club jersey from another..............I do now know East Bradford's jersey because they ran a time trail thingie at a festival yesterday.

Same shoot happens in all "hobbies", I am a horologist, wear a divers watch to a wedding and you might as well excommunicate yourself. As for scooters, it's another league, I k.n.o.w my Vespa "Gran Lusso" badge font is not correct for 1962 but I LIKE IT! 

All in all, I've found other cyclists to be a friendly bunch.


----------



## vernon (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> All due respect and everything (which gives me carte blanche to say WTH I want) I've noticed there is a certain snobbery amongst cyclists you don't find in runners. I know I've written this before and it is a thing I've noticed a lot. The more serious the rider and the more expensive the bike, the more up his* own arse he is. Yesterday was a prime example; I caught up with a group of seven lads all resplendent in Assos kit, got a tow off them for a mile or so then worked my way through the group acknowledging each one as I made it clear I was happy to do a shift at the front and not one of them as much as nodded back to me.
> 
> 
> * *This does not apply to any female cyclists I've ever encountered*.


 
Is that because you are only too happy to stay behind them and stare at their butts?


----------



## Get In The Van (27 May 2013)

Herr-B said:


> I have SRAM, didn't feel like being a Shimano sheep, and I wave/say hello to all and sundry.


 
pfft, I have attached an original 3 speed Raleigh Chopper stick shift to my top tube, that's how hip and uber I am








Also if the person doesn't wave back to you, turn round follow them, sit mm off their back wheel whilst loudly shouting and giving them the bird, that should make them think about not waving to you again!


----------



## HLaB (27 May 2013)

Since joining a club, I've noticed that everyone has a bike, which is probably a good thing as its a cycling club


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

I check to see if another cyclists bike is clean first.. I can tell from a 100 yards.
The slightest bit of filth and it's the cold shoulder.
I don't say hello to anyone on rainy days.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

And anyone on a Triban 3...pffft... no chance.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

Don't even get me started on Boardmans....


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

Loud freehub's?.... nope!


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Eliteist snobbery at its best.


----------



## stu9000 (27 May 2013)

I'm not gonna go cry in a corner or anything but it feels a bit weird when there's 7 of us at the lights and everyone is carefully not making eye contact. 
It is quite a contrast to riding motorbikes, driving an mgb or tootling around in a canoe.
Ah well.


----------



## albion (27 May 2013)

That's is the fact that London is zombie land. 
Though the ones walking and on the tube are the real stiff necks.


----------



## vernon (27 May 2013)

stu9000 said:


> I'm not gonna go cry in a corner or anything but it feels a bit weird when there's 7 of us at the lights and everyone is carefully not making eye contact.
> It is quite a contrast to riding motorbikes, driving an mgb or tootling around in a canoe.
> Ah well.


 

Why the need for a sense of belonging?

I have no desire to fraternise will all and sundry who have the same mode of transport, same taste in music, same taste in pies etc. If I wanted more people like me I'd walking into a hall of mirrors then become bored pretty quickly.

In reality folk pick a handful of folk that represent a common interest. Why go through the rigmarole of trying to connect with everyone isn't it a bit wasteful of nods, smiles and grunts ?


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And anyone on a Triban 3...pffft... no chance.


 any fecker on a blue bike


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> any fecker on a blue bike


 


Don't see many of those about....


----------



## HLaB (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> any fecker on a blue bike


Must be true, Ive got a blue bike and I can't recall you ever nodding to me


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Loud freehub's?.... nope!


A right of passage. Hope, Zipp, Chris King - all are the making of a decent cyclist!


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Don't see many of those about....


 Lordee be !


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Im not a fan of people who's bikes are held together by cable ties. Peasants


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Im not a fan of people who's bikes are held together by cable ties. Peasants


 


pffft.. or those that can't keep up with those that are lighter in weight....


----------



## vernon (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> A right of passage. Hope, Zipp, Chris King - all are the making of a decent cyclist!


 

Says who?

The Prince of Nobbers?


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

stu9000 said:


> I'm not gonna go cry in a corner or anything but it feels a bit weird when there's 7 of us at the lights and everyone is carefully not making eye contact.
> It is quite a contrast to riding motorbikes, driving an mgb or tootling around in a canoe.
> Ah well.


 

you live in surrey, what do you expect.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

vernon said:


> Says who?
> 
> The Prince of Nobbers?


Absolutely. Without the clickety clack of loud hubs how can one be expected to be taken seriously as a human being let alone a cyclist? Just think of the cool factor, spend the cash and sleep better at night knowing you are accepted as one of the elite.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> pffft.. or those that can't keep up with those that are lighter in weight....


 

Im on a retox atm id rather be putting on the pounds than killing my lungs  the weight will go whn i can be bothered thats a guarantee !


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> The more serious the rider and the more expensive the bike, the more up his* own arse he is. Yesterday was a prime example; I caught up with a group of seven lads all resplendent in Assos kit, got a tow off them for a mile or so then worked my way through the group acknowledging each one as I made it clear I was happy to do a shift at the front and not one of them as much as nodded back to me.


Maybe due to *your* complete lack of respect & etiquette. If you decide to join an established riding group at least ask if it's okay. If I'm on a hard ride with a few of my club mates the last thing I want is to end up responsible for someone who knows jack about the ride's goals, how things are called & the speed the group is capable of.

If we're doing 5 min near maximal effort pulls last thing we want to be stuck with is a guy who doesn't know how to ride at a sustained 30-35mph holding to half a wheel & can't hold 400-450w! You ask the tail rider & you'll be told, politely to break off. If we're on a nice tempo ride then sure join us just expect to do your bit.



stu9000 said:


> I'm not gonna go cry in a corner or anything but it feels a bit weird when there's 7 of us at the lights and everyone is carefully not making eye contact.


Oddly I never find much of a problem not making eye contact at traffic lights. Generally I'm looking straight at the controlling light waiting for it to change.


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Maybe due to *your* complete lack of respect & etiquette. If you decide to join an established riding group at least ask if it's okay. If I'm on a hard ride with a few of my club mates the last thing I want is to end up responsible for someone who knows jack about the ride's goals, how things are called & the speed the group is capable of.
> 
> If we're doing 5 min near maximal effort pulls last thing we want to be stuck with is a guy who doesn't know how to ride at a sustained 30-35mph holding to half a wheel & can't hold 400-450w! You ask the tail rider & you'll be told, politely to break off. If we're on a nice tempo ride then sure join us just expect to do your bit.
> 
> ...


 
well if your clubmates are slow enough to let someone like that get caught up with you.......


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Maybe due to *your* complete lack of respect & etiquette. If you decide to join an established riding group at least ask if it's okay. If I'm on a hard ride with a few of my club mates the last thing I want is to end up responsible for someone who knows jack about the ride's goals, how things are called & the speed the group is capable of.
> 
> If we're doing 5 min near maximal effort pulls last thing we want to be stuck with is a guy who doesn't know how to ride at a sustained 30-35mph holding to half a wheel & can't hold 400-450w! You ask the tail rider & you'll be told, politely to break off. If we're on a nice tempo ride then sure join us just expect to do your bit.
> 
> ...


 
What club is this?


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> What club is this?


 

Some sort of crazy circus where they all ride recumbent bikes


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Dunno, just want to add it to my list of people not to acknowledge when out on rides.


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> well if your clubmates are slow enough to let someone like that get caught up with you.......


Spoken like someone who's not been on a structured & targeted group training ride 



400bhp said:


> Dunno, just want to add it to my list of people not to acknowledge when out on rides.


... because a group of riders doesn't want an unknown rider in a hard pursuit/breakaway training session they shouldn't be acknowledged by someone who acknowledges other riders?... Hum what's the title of this thread? 



Rob3rt said:


> Some sort of crazy circus where they all ride recumbent bikes


No road bikes, however when you're in a group of 4 or more riders who are holding very close to the rider in front you get a significant gain from the group. At 30mph I'm pushing out 390-410w as lead rider (flat, still air), solo that'd well over 450w.


----------



## vernon (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> A right of passage. Hope, Zipp, Chris King - all are the making of a decent cyclist!


 

When Halfords stock the above wares at Shimano prices then the making of a decent cyclist becomes a possibility. Otherwise they remain the provender of private w@nkfests.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Spoken like someone who's not been on a structured & targeted group training ride
> 
> 
> ... because a group of riders doesn't want an unknown rider in a hard pursuit/breakaway training session they shouldn't be acknowledged by someone who acknowledges other riders?... Hum what's the title of this thread?
> ...


 

sense of humour failure.


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Spoken like someone who's not been on a structured & targeted group training ride
> 
> 
> ... because a group of riders doesn't want an unknown rider in a hard pursuit/breakaway training session they shouldn't be acknowledged by someone who acknowledges other riders?... Hum what's the title of this thread?
> ...


 
So perhaps you'd like to explain how a group of hardened riders such as yourselves gets involved with an individual who, has les sharpened skills as than you and your mates ?


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> sense of humour failure.


Or maybe you just didn't understand mine?!


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> So perhaps you'd like to explain how a group of hardened riders such as yourselves gets involved with an individual who, has les sharpened skills as than you and your mates ?


 

Grappling hook!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> Nobbers with baskets on the front of their bikes are the worst.


Och you cheecky so and so!
Does it look better when I ferry the cat on the trailer then?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> At 30mph I'm pushing out 390-410w as lead rider (flat, still air), solo that'd well over 450w.


 
I'm sure i passed you guys recently on my Cx bike. I was near freewheeling at 36mph - solo.


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> So perhaps you'd like to explain how a group of hardened riders such as yourselves gets involved with an individual who, has les sharpened skills as than you and your mates ?


An example 5 min group pull training scenario:
Group warm up
Group tempo at a reasonable pace
5 min high power pulls up front each member of the group doing 2 reps at the front. 
Back to tempo for a given amount of time

5 min high power pulls up front each member of the group doing 3 reps at the front. 
Group cool down.

That's a 3-4 hour training ride with 4 riders & 2 sets of 40-60 min at very high speed.


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I'm sure i passed you guys recently on my Cx bike. I was near freewheeling at 36mph - solo.


Except it was into a head wind up a 20% climb eh


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> An example 5 min group pull training scenario:
> Group warm up
> Group tempo at a reasonable pace
> 5 min high power pulls up front each member of the group doing 2 reps at the front.
> ...


 

Wow, sounds like fun. When can I join?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 May 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> I couldnt wave back to anybody - i dare not remove hand from bar...... I wobble with 2 hands on


No worries Steph, takes a wee while: one day a handsome French man will wave at you, you'll forget about gripping the bars


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I'm sure i passed you guys recently on my Cx bike. I was near freewheeling at 36mph - solo.


 

And he was texting at the same time.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I'm sure i passed you guys recently on my Cx bike. I was near freewheeling at 36mph - solo.


 
Did you do a PaulB and wait at a junction then just shove your front wheel out into road midway through the group and start saying "Hi, loving your Assos!" as you moved up through them?


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> An example 5 min group pull training scenario:
> Group warm up
> Group tempo at a reasonable pace
> 5 min high power pulls up front each member of the group doing 2 reps at the front.
> ...


 
so what you are saying is you are inflexible ?


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No worries Steph, takes a wee while: one day a handsome French man will wave at you, you'll forget about gripping the bars


Then she'll hope that he's also good at first aid?


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2474552, member: 30090"]Is this bikeradar?[/quote]

You from there ?


----------



## I like Skol (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I'm sure i passed you guys recently on my Cx bike. I was near freewheeling at 36mph - solo.


Solo! You lieing scumbag! You were sucking the back wheel of my hybrid, I was on the way home from Sainsbury's at the time with my weeks shopping in the panniers. Don't you remember, I think I was wearing my No Fear T-shirt, camo cargo shorts and white trainers?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Did you do a PaulB and wait at a junction then just shove your front wheel out into road midway through the group and start saying "Hi, loving your Assos!" as you moved up through the them?


Didn't have time to think about it. Passed them in a flash. Boom!


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> so what you are saying is you are inflexible ?


Seriously, why should someone as an unknown come in & wreck a training ride? That is what joining a group without invitation can do. Just joining an existing group without asking is down right rude.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Solo! You lieing scumbag! You were sucking the back wheel of my hybrid, I was on the way home from Sainsbury's at the time with my weeks shopping in the panniers. Don't you remember, I think I was wearing my No Fear T-shirt, camo cargo shorts and white trainers?


Well it sounded better in my version. The truth is out now though. Pedro - wheel sucker.


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Wow, sounds like fun. When can I join?


 
You'd be too fast


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Seriously, why should someone as an unknown come in & wreck a training ride? That is what joining a group without invitation can do. Just joining an existing group without asking is down right rude.


 
In all my years Ive never known this.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2474580, member: 30090"]Lol. Loving the thread.[/quote]

+1


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> You'd be too fast


 

I wouldn't be allowed in, as I don't have the Power Meter badge on my handlebars.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> In all my years Ive never known this.


Also why bother when you can just doodle past them? Seems a hassle going through the group. Ask @I like Skol. He knows what i mean.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Also why bother when you can* just doodle past* them? Seems a hassle going through the group. Ask @I like Skol. He knows what i mean.


 
What are you drawing as you pass them?


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

Don't be an arse Grass, you re putting you and your mates up to be the Creme d'la creme and you can't deal with an interloper ?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> What are you drawing as you pass them?


Very little air. Just out on a recovery ride.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> What are you drawing as you pass them?


 

A banner that says "I eat Strava pb's for breakfast "


----------



## redcard (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Sorry but i only wave to those who are either as cool as me or cooler and i make DHB clothing look like 2014 Assos gear!!
> 
> I've been known to have a face like i've just eaten a lemon after seeing mismatched clothing and mountain bikes with road tyres. It infuriates me that anyone can go and buy a road bike. Surely it should be more elitist than that? Maybe a new law that starts newbies and the overweight on hybrids and clothing that indicates their skill level. Much like belts in Karate but more prominent. I mean we have a right to know what numpties we are sharing the roads with!! Much less have to wave to the dafties too.



I think you talk a lot of sense there.

I wonder how practical it would be to stop all hybrid riders from posting in anywhere but the Cafe. Something to ponder....


----------



## I like Skol (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Very little air. Just out on a recovery ride.


 
Oooh, you're good!


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> In all my years Ive never known been aware of this.


I've had a few training rides, solo & group interfered with. Group ones have been problematic & caused issues with the rider not understanding the group dynamic (eg elbow flick used to indicate someone peeling out of the line & the unknown rider thinking it's the 'pull through' signal)

Some of the solo ones have to the point of me chaining targets mid-ride, especially when a rider decides to do 'their turn' at the front in the middle my interval. It breaks concentration & rhythm, that's my ride close wrecked if I'm doing 20 min intervals!


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Very little air. Just out on a recovery ride.


 

Wonder if there's a recovery ride group in Gras's Club?

Do you reckon they stop for a break and have a "Club Sandwich"? :BaddumTish:


----------



## I like Skol (27 May 2013)

redcard said:


> I think you talk a lot of sense there.
> 
> I wonder how practical it would be to stop all hybrid riders from posting in anywhere but the Cafe. Something to ponder....


 
Oi, watch what you're saying. I'm (probably) bigger than you and certainly faster


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

redcard said:


> I think you talk a lot of sense there.
> 
> I wonder how practical it would be to stop all hybrid riders from posting in anywhere but the Cafe. Something to ponder....


Shaun? Can it be done?


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> I've had a few training rides, solo & group interfered with. Group ones have been problematic & caused issues with the rider not understanding the group dynamic (eg elbow flick used to indicate someone peeling out of the line & the unknown rider thinking it's the 'pull through' signal)
> 
> Some of the solo ones have to the point of me chaining targets mid-ride, *especially when a rider decides to do 'their turn' at the front in the middle my interval. It breaks concentration & rhythm, that's my ride close wrecked if I'm doing 20 min intervals!*


 

Yeah, scum. Burn the fecker


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

My training rides are impenetrable!


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Don't be an arse Grass, you re putting you and your mates up to be the Creme d'la creme and you can't deal with an interloper ?


No, we're quick but even for quick riders an interloper who doesn't understand the rules of the ride can wreck it if they change the dynamic enough.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> My training rides are impenetrable!


 

You wear a condom whilst riding?


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2013)

I never say hello to cyclist's who are faster and overtake me... never.. they can jog on....


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> You wear a condom whilst riding?


No he doesn't mean that! Otherwise he would have said "my training rides are impenetrable 99% of the time".


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> No, we're quick but even for quick riders an interloper who doesn't understand the rules of the ride can wreck it if they change the dynamic enough.


 
Yeah OK, we've understood your quick < you ve told us often enough > but I still don't understand how the interloper gets embroiled in your training rides.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> No, we're quick but even for quick riders an interloper who doesn't understand the rules of the ride can wreck it if they change the dynamic enough.


That's it!! Me and my Cx bike versus you and your chain gang!! Feel lucky punk? Well, do ya?


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I never say hello to cyclist's who are faster and overtake me... never.. they can *jog on*....


 

Chav [Ian added to my list of peeps to ignore whilst on the bike]


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> *No, we're quick* but even for quick riders an interloper who doesn't understand the rules of the ride can wreck it if they change the dynamic enough.


 
Ohhhh, no you're not.


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Yeah OK, we've understood your quick < you ve told us often enough > but I still don't understand how the interloper gets embroiled in your training rides.


Most training rides involve some kind of pace variation. During the slower periods you get a rider who you think is going through the group but actually are inviting them selves into the group & stay there. A bit like PaulB working his way through the group. This can cause issues when the group wants to go to their higher intensity or if the group is doing some specific training which isn't to do with rider strength.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

People (note the use of the term "people", not "cyclists") who wear crash test dummy tops. Avoid.


----------



## Cycling Dan (27 May 2013)

I find i'm always the first to nod or put a hand up saying hi. If I leave it and no one does it. I like to do it though as I find it one of the best bits and thats to in some sense socialize with others while cycling. 60% of the time someone does it back if I do it. If they don't and they make eye contact with me I make a discreet but loud enough "what a dick". Fair enough if they don't see it happens a lot where at that moment they focus on something else but its them ones who give you the cold shoulder seeing I have done it. meh. I cycling in the Altura team or wiggle jersey(or Spider-man every farker says hi then :P even random drivers and peds ) and ride a Focus varidio 2.0 so I would guess that puts me in the middle class of the cycling world?


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Ohhhh, no you're not.


Oh yes we are <insert Punch & Judy smiley>


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

4-5w/kg.

Pfft-amateurs.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I find i'm always the first to nod or put a hand up saying hi. If I leave it and no one does it. I like to do it though as I find it one of the best bits and thats to in some sense soiclize with others while cycling. 60% of the time someone does it back if I do it. If they don't and they make eye contact with me I make a discreet but loud enough "what a dick". Fair enough if they don't see it happens a lot where at that moment they focus on something else but its them ones who give you the cold shoulder seeing I have done it. meh. I cycling in the Altura team or wiggle jersey(or Spider-man every f***er says hi then :P even random drivers and peds ) and ride a Focus varidio 2.0 so I would guess that put me in the middle class?


 

Excuse me............ what's that your sayin'?


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Most training rides involve some kind of pace variation. During the slower periods you get a rider who you think is going through the group but actually are inviting them selves into the group & stay there. A bit like PaulB working his way through the group. This can cause issues when the group wants to go to their higher intensity or if the group is doing some specific training which isn't to do with rider strength.


 
Like decceleration or acceleration ? I would have thought that shedding an interloper would be a cracking exercise, or is that not in the manual ?

Do you race by numbers as well ?


----------



## Cycling Dan (27 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Excuse me............ what's that your sayin'?


 
_I find i'm always the first to nod or put a hand up saying hi. If I leave it and no one does it. I like to do it though as I find it one of the best bits and thats to in some sense soiclize with others while cycling. 60% of the time someone does it back if I do it. If they don't and they make eye contact with me I make a discreet but loud enough "what a dick". Fair enough if they don't see it happens a lot where at that moment they focus on something else but its them ones who give you the cold shoulder seeing I have done it. meh. I cycling in the Altura team or wiggle jersey(or Spider-man every f***er says hi then :P even random drivers and peds ) and ride a Focus varidio 2.0 so I would guess that put me in the middle class?_
I think thats what i said ?! :P


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> 4-5w/kg.
> 
> Pfft-*amateurs*.


Of course... we're not paid to do this so 5.5-6.5w/kg isn't really on the cards we do have jobs!


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> _I find i'm always the first to nod or put a hand up saying hi. If I leave it and no one does it. I like to do it though as I find it one of the best bits and thats to in some sense soiclize with others while cycling. 60% of the time someone does it back if I do it. If they don't and they make eye contact with me I make a discreet but loud enough "what a dick". Fair enough if they don't see it happens a lot where at that moment they focus on something else but its them ones who give you the cold shoulder seeing I have done it. meh. I cycling in the Altura team or wiggle jersey(or Spider-man every f***er says hi then :P even random drivers and peds ) and ride a Focus varidio 2.0 so I would guess that put me in the middle class?_
> I think thats what i said ?! :P


 

Yeah, thought so............


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Of course... we're not paid to do this so 5.5-6.5w/kg isn't really on the cards we do have jobs!


 

Like I said, you're not fast.


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Like decceleration or acceleration ? I would have thought that shedding an interloper would be a cracking exercise, or is that not in the manual ?


A sudden burst of acceleration can have effects on the subsequent interval set, especially for short duration intervals. Deceleration requires co-ordination among the riders & can be interpreted as the group easing off by the interloper. It also depends on how disciplined the ride is. A loosely planned training ride is hard to effect, a very targeted ride can be knocked out of kilter by one group interruption at the wrong time.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 May 2013)

listen you lot. This is really simple. Spread the love. Wave, blow kisses, pull your cycling top up over your head to show off your be-tassled nipples, but just spread the love. If somebody doesn't respond - that's their loss and not yours


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Team OneDimension?


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> listen you lot. This is really simple. *Spread the love*. Wave, blow kisses, pull your cycling top up over your head to show off your be-tassled nipples, but just spread the love. If somebody doesn't respond - that's their loss and not yours


 
No, it's mine and you're not having it.


----------



## GrasB (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Team OneDimension?


At times yes... at other times no.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Team Binary then?


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> A sudden burst of acceleration can have effects on the subsequent interval set, especially for short duration intervals. Deceleration requires co-ordination among the riders & can be interpreted as the group easing off by the interloper. It also depends on how disciplined the ride is. A loosely planned training ride is hard to effect, a very targeted ride can be knocked out of kilter by one group interruption at the wrong time.


 Never heard of a right or left turn, or are you lot that inflexible, I bet your coach pulls his hair out .


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

FFS stop quoting the manual and think outside the box for once.


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> listen you lot. This is really simple. Spread the love. Wave, blow kisses, pull your cycling top up over your head to show off your be-tassled nipples, but just spread the love. If somebody doesn't respond - that's their loss and not yours


Wrong forum Dell


----------



## gam001 (27 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> I've had a few training rides, solo & group interfered with. Group ones have been problematic & caused issues with the rider not understanding the group dynamic (eg elbow flick used to indicate someone peeling out of the line & the unknown rider thinking it's the 'pull through' signal)
> 
> Some of the solo ones have to the point of me chaining targets mid-ride, especially when a rider decides to do 'their turn' at the front in the middle my interval. It breaks concentration & rhythm, that's my ride close wrecked if I'm doing 20 min intervals!


GrasB, you take yourself far too seriously - we know how good, knowledgeable and dedicated you are - you tell us in nearly every post - relax a bit man 

Your people skills also need development by the sounds of things - I have had people join me out on the road whilst doing intervals (power / HR zones, etc), and a friendly word to let them know what I am doing has always sufficed and not ruined my training ride. For example, a couple of weeks ago I saw a cyclist at some lights and he asked if he could ride with me - I simply told him I was doing 1 hour at a certain HR and so my speed may shoot up and down a bit to keep in range, but he got on my wheel which wasn't a problem - I got my desired training ride, I met a new cycling buddy and he did his first 20 miles in 1 hour by trying to stick to my wheel - everyone was a winner


----------



## Cycling Dan (27 May 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2013)

Roberta Sparrow said:


> The Primary Universe is fraught with great peril. War, plague, famine and natural disaster are common. Death comes to us all.
> 
> The Fourth Dimension of Time is a stable construct, though it is not impenetrable.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


>


Stick with it


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> I've noticed when wearing a CC jersey I get lots more attractive young ladies smiling at me


I'd try that with my CC jersey, but the local ladies probably wouldn't recognise a CC jersey (unless they're English expats).

Sorry I'm late to the thread . Looks like you all started it while I was in Noddy land.


----------



## lukesdad (27 May 2013)

If you are friendly and humble you will learn, its why Ive learn't F*ck all


----------



## snorri (27 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Yeah, thought so............


 If you were a _serious _cyclist you would have understood the first time.


----------



## snorri (27 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> Nobbers with baskets on the front of their bikes are the worst.


 There's nothing wrong with baskets, just as long as you have the heels to go with it.


----------



## BSRU (28 May 2013)

gavintc said:


> You are meant to wear shorts as well .


Never


----------



## Flossyrockstar (28 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Maybe your club is Universally hated  lol


Gotta be Dulwich Paragon!!!


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> *Eliteist* snobbery at its best.


 
Elitist... surely.

When approaching and passing another rider, I always assess their riding, equipment and clothing as the detail becomes apparent.

Helmet? Ghastly.

Bendy seat stays, signifying a carbon frame? Ghastly.

Team kit? Worse still.

Bidons to match frame? Oh, please...

There really are some dreadful snobs out there.


----------



## s7ephanie (28 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No worries Steph, takes a wee while: one day a handsome French man will wave at you, you'll forget about gripping the bars


french and handsome in same sentence !!!!! sorry dosn't go


----------



## compo (28 May 2013)

I'm not a snob. However some lesser mortal on a hybrid had the audacity to greet me yesterday morning when I was out on my road bike.


----------



## s7ephanie (28 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2475057, member: 259"]




[/quote]
see what i mean !!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2013)

Its changed a bit though - now cycling is miles more popular you tend to get the 'flashy brigade', loads of expensive posh kit, bags of attitude, ultra serious 20k rides as if they are doing Alpe de bloody Huez... these guys (and girls) never give you a nod, clearly difficult to do with your head rammed up your a*se!!


----------



## VamP (28 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> 4-5w/kg.
> 
> Pfft-amateurs.


This post is useless without a time interval 

But I guess that you are right about them being amateurs


----------



## VamP (28 May 2013)

Flossyrockstar said:


> Gotta be Dulwich Paragon!!!


 
London Dynamo surely


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 May 2013)

I am a member of at least three cycling clubs. I only wear club kit from one and then only on a Friday. Will I die?


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2013)

gam001 said:


> GrasB, you take yourself far too seriously - we know how good, knowledgeable and dedicated you are - you tell us in nearly every post - relax a bit man
> 
> Your people skills also need development by the sounds of things - I have had people join me out on the road whilst doing intervals (power / HR zones, etc), and a friendly word to let them know what I am doing has always sufficed and not ruined my training ride.* For example, a couple of weeks ago I saw a cyclist at some lights and he asked if he could ride with me - I simply told him I was doing 1 hour at a certain HR and so my speed may shoot up and down a bit to keep in range, but he got on my wheel which wasn't a problem - I got my desired training ride, I met a new cycling buddy and he did his first 20 miles in 1 hour by trying to stick to my wheel - everyone was a winner*


 
I enjoyed that ride-nice to meet you too.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I am a member of at least three cycling clubs. I only wear club kit from one and then only on a Friday. Will I die?


 

You had a good go at it....


----------



## VamP (28 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I am a member of at least three cycling clubs. I only wear club kit from one and then only on a Friday. Will I die?


 
I too, on occassion, feel immortal. But the truth is, none of us are...


----------



## Ciar (28 May 2013)

I just enjoy being scalped by roadies on the epping new road, makes me fell all warm and fuzzy inside while i pootle along on my evil hybrid cx bike thingy with two wheels...... ;-)


----------



## gam001 (28 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> I enjoyed that ride-nice to meet you too.


No worries pal - was surprised you stuck to the wheel for so long


----------



## compo (28 May 2013)

Ciar said:


> I just enjoy being scalped by roadies on the epping new road, makes me fell all warm and fuzzy inside while i pootle along on my evil hybrid cx bike thingy with two wheels...... ;-)


 
Is that going up the hill or down the hill?


----------



## Ciar (28 May 2013)

compo said:


> Is that going up the hill or down the hill?


 

up normally, as I ride up from charlie browns, and generally pick inclines all the way until i get to the firestation at woodford green, i am usually burnt out, once i get on the flat i get the old momentum going, they scalp me as the road starts to rise just past buckhurst hill, i cant complain though gives me more oomf to play catch up.. only did that once though.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I am a member of at least three cycling clubs. I only wear club kit from one and then only on a Friday. Will I die?


 
Yes. But correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## gam001 (28 May 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Yes. But correlation does not imply causation.


Are you related to Adrian Chiles Ray Mears?
Oh yeah, correlation does not imply causation


----------



## compo (28 May 2013)

Ciar said:


> up normally, as I ride up from charlie browns, and generally pick inclines all the way until i get to the firestation at woodford green, i am usually burnt out, once i get on the flat i get the old momentum going, they scalp me as the road starts to rise just past buckhurst hill, i cant complain though gives me more oomf to play catch up.. only did that once though.


 
I don't normally go that far down, generally coming out on the Epping Road from either Rangers Road or at the Robin Hood roundabout, then straight through to Harlow. I am often scalped by roadies on the climb up (such as it is!).


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

Kids on bikes haven't got a hope in hell of a friendly wave...little blighters


----------



## tyred (28 May 2013)

Anyone who doesn't ride with a Brooks saddle isn't a real cyclist


----------



## Ciar (28 May 2013)

compo said:


> I don't normally go that far down, generally coming out on the Epping Road from either Rangers Road or at the Robin Hood roundabout, then straight through to Harlow. I am often scalped by roadies on the climb up (such as it is!).


 
I don't have a choice i live the down the bottom of the hills  suppose i need to look at as my gain in the end, even though i hate bloody hills!


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

Anyone who has a Brooks saddle on a non touring bike.


----------



## Ciar (28 May 2013)

What's a Brooks saddle.... . . .


----------



## compo (28 May 2013)

tyred said:


> Anyone who doesn't ride with a Brooks saddle isn't a real cyclist


 
YIPEE, I've arrived. I'm a real cyclist!!


----------



## Pikey (28 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> No, we're quick but even for quick riders an interloper who doesn't understand the rules of the ride can wreck it if they change the dynamic enough.



Yeah I'm with you on this...

A whole group of interlopers really wrecked my ride yesterday, all wearing the same kit, riding nose to tail.

Really fecked my dynamic as they overtook me.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

Anyone who wears one of those silly little cycling caps under a helmet


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

anyone who wears one of those silly cycling caps with writing on the side........


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone who wears one of those silly little cycling caps under a helmet





ianrauk said:


> anyone who wears one of those silly cycling caps with writing on the side........


 
Is arrogant? Is or isn't a true cyclist? - Help I'm loosing the thread .......
Time to quote _The Rules _especially
_Rule #19 Introduce Yourself_
and for 'silly little caps' -
_Rule #22 Cycling caps are for cycling._


----------



## VamP (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone who has a Brooks saddle on a non touring bike.


 
FTFY


----------



## mark st1 (28 May 2013)

Anyone who buys the same color tyres to match the color of their bike.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> french and handsome in same sentence !!!!! sorry dosn't go


Oh, but their accent when they speak English makes one go all mushy ... n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Kids on bikes haven't got a hope in hell of a friendly wave...little blighters


Actually, I only wave at the kids. Will smile to another lady cyclist if we cross paths, do ignore guys completely unless they acknowledge me first


----------



## Flossyrockstar (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone who wears one of those silly little cycling caps under a helmet


But my ears get cold!


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Anyone who buys the same color tyres to match the color of their bike.


 
Anyone that uses American spelling.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> anyone who wears one of those silly cycling caps with writing on the side........


Yeah, they're the worst.

Where do hub dynamos fit in the scheme of things?


----------



## Tim Hall (28 May 2013)

User13710 said:


> Depends what bike they're on.


Good point. Well made.


----------



## redcard (28 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> How slow are you moving if you have time to give a damn what groupset another rider has?


 
You really think I hate "SRAM guys"?

WOW!


----------



## mark st1 (28 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Anyone that uses American spelling.


 

Picky people.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 May 2013)

redcard said:


> You really think I hate "SRAM guys"?
> 
> WOW!


Nope


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Picky people.


 

Yeah, ignore those as well.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

I am so arrogant when on my bike that I got really peed off with the no show fair weather commuters today. I was so upset that I promised myself that I would overtake the next cycling commuter I saw, slow down & let them take me back, then overtake them again to show that I am one arrogant cyclist...AND I wouldn't even have said hello.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

Cyclists that wear a buff pirate style.....and even worse a buff pirate style underneath one of those silly cycling hats...with writing on the side...pffft


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Anyone who wears one of those silly little cycling caps under a helmet


 
I wear a skull cap under my helmet


----------



## mark st1 (28 May 2013)

People that use cycling forums.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 May 2013)

The People's Front of Judea Cycling Club.

And VJPF 

(That's Velo Judean People's Front)

Hate the lot of 'em.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 May 2013)

Grant Fondo said:


> Its changed a bit though - now cycling is miles more popular you tend to get the 'flashy brigade', loads of expensive posh kit, bags of attitude, ultra serious 20k rides as if they are doing Alpe de bloody Huez... these guys (and girls) never give you a nod, clearly difficult to do with your head rammed up your a*se!!


 

Sorry but your spouting complete and utter drivel.  You find many riders with higher value bikes are as friendly as other cyclists. Bikes costing £1750 quid and higher don't come with a warning saying "caution this bike turns you into a tosser" ...... But your right cycling has changed there is the 'flashy brigade' and the 'green eye'd monster brigade' and everyone else.
Why does nobody make a stupid blanket statement regarding cyclists riding bikes of £1k and under. Do none of these cyclists ever jump red lights, do they also give each other high fives, Hugs and jelly babies when they pass one another.  What am I missing out on, just by nodding or waving?


----------



## I like Skol (28 May 2013)

Right! Who was it, one of you clowns off here no doubt?

Some nobber really messed up my tempo on the commute training run tonight. I cut in front of him at the lights at Stepping hill and the barsteward had the audacity to pass me just as I got in the zone about 1/2 a mile later. It was a real mess, we kept swapping places for miles and the worst part was he was riding some BSO, a Pinnacle or some such. I mean for Pete's sake what kind of a brand is that?

Anyway, I was vindicated in the end. I let him get in ahead while I waited for him to blow up with the effort of keeping in front of me at my blistering pace. He cracked after about 5 or 6 miles and pretended he had to turn off at Haughton Green. I knew he would pop eventually, I'm just glad he gave in before I had to pull over and check if my long finger gloves were in my pannier 

Nobber!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Right! Who was it, one of you clowns off here no doubt?
> 
> Some nobber really messed up my tempo on the commute training run tonight. I cut in front of him at the lights at Stepping hill and the barsteward had the audacity to pass me just as I got in the zone about 1/2 a mile later. It was a real mess, we kept swapping places for miles and the worst part was he was riding some BSO, a Pinnacle or some such. I mean for Pete's sake what kind of a brand is that?
> 
> ...


All is well that ends well. Pinnacle boy will now need a weeks recovery after that. Clearly not in our league! Chappo.


----------



## I like Skol (28 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2476471, member: 30090"]Don't you mean chapeau?

Noob[/quote]

I think you will find he means chappo, as in old chap. Not Chapeau as in hats off to you...... Noob know it all


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2013)

I've not laughed so much in ages: keep it going!


----------



## Siegfried (28 May 2013)

> The People's Front of Judea Cycling Club.


 
A very apt reference. Sometimes it seems as if the thing some cyclists hate more than bad roads, lousy drivers and an indifferent government and judiciary is other cyclists who are just slightly different from them. Last year in the local sportive ride for example two riders had accidents and ended up in hospital. The first poor lad was absolutely crucified on the organising club's website for causing inconvenience, posing all manner of risks to everyone around him, taking up NHS resources, but mostly for not wearing a helmet. 'Selfish idiot' was the most sympathetic comment as I recall. The hatred against a fellow cyclist who'd had a fall was truly sickening, even more so as it came from members of a club who had been in an accident that made it on to one of those 'police camera action' type TV shows and had been attended by multiple helicopters to take them to hospital. There was no mention of the (presumably helmet wearing) rider who'd used exactly the same NHS resources because he'd similarly crashed on a descent elsewhere on the route and who reported he received a friendly call from the club afterwards to see how he was in contrast to the public beating reserved for the other fellow. Cyclists can seem very cold and heartless towards each other sometimes. Sorry if I've brought the tone down - I'll get my coat


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2476471, member: 30090"]Don't you mean chapeau?

Noob[/quote]
I was being Face-eeshus!! See what i did there?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2476547, member: 30090"]Yeah, you've tried to make up a new word using face, a hyphen, three vowels and three contestants. Does not make much sense to me but heres a smiley. [/quote]
Facetious? 

Vowels and "contestants" doesn't make much sense to me but here is a thumbs up! 

I lied, it was nunchucks to the head! Too late!


----------



## Hover Fly (28 May 2013)

Grant Fondo said:


> Its changed a bit though - now cycling is miles more popular you tend to get the 'flashy brigade', loads of expensive posh kit, bags of attitude, ultra serious 20k rides as if they are doing Alpe de bloody Huez... these guys (and girls) never give you a nod, clearly difficult to do with your head rammed up your a*se!!


 

There always was a flashy brigade 30 years ago they thought only Italian was good enough for them and looked down on us lowly Harry Hall/Graham Weigh riders from up on their lofty Colnago/Pinarello/some obscure make you had to go to the little back street workshop in Milan for, but then it was just a way of paying more for inferior steel (Cino Cinelli once said he would use Reynolds 531 instead of Columbus if it wasn't for the import duties). Before that they paid more for Hetchins fancy lugs, go back further and it was Sunbeam versus Raleigh and BSA.


----------



## Hover Fly (29 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2475057, member: 259"]




[/quote]


I peed in his vineyard once.


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2013)

Losers with triples. Enough said!


----------



## mark st1 (29 May 2013)

Anyone with a group set below 105. Losers.


----------



## VamP (29 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Anyone with a group set below 105. Losers.


 
Anyone with a groupset below Ultegra. Losers.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 May 2013)

Anyone with a groupset below Dura-ace. Losers.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 May 2013)

Shimano. Losers.


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2013)

Roadies. Losers.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 May 2013)

Cyclists. Losers.


----------



## VamP (29 May 2013)

What about all those morons on titanium bikes. What's up with that?

Losers.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> Cyclists. Losers.


 

You would think so wouldn't you, given the hard done by attitudes and constant moaning.


----------



## beastie (29 May 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> The People's Front of Judea Cycling Club.
> 
> And VJPF
> 
> ...


Splitters.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 May 2013)

Anyone with unshaven legs.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 May 2013)

Anyone wearing baggies.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2013)

Yeah, ok Mr Haematocrit and hover fly, maybe I was a tad harsh on the cycling TOWIE element... I'm sure they all love the sport, and I'm probably just jealous I haven't got a 5 grand bike and a brain the size of a peanut (oops, sorry). Some of the worst cases I have come across were in Lanzarote last year, they out-blinged the blingiest blingers.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 May 2013)

Anyone with Carridice stuff.
Anyone who stops (in the middle of a ride) to take pictures.

NB: it's just about ok, if you keep rolling but I am talking about the ones who stop and get off the bike and everything! Lunacy...

Particularly if they are taking pictures of churches, or flowers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2013)

Anyone.


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2013)

and using wheels ..........whats that all about


----------



## VamP (29 May 2013)

That f****r Greg Collins. He's the f********g worst.


----------



## Kies (29 May 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Hounslow and district
> 
> Tunnel vision is the way forward then for me.



I'll buy you some blinkers and a hay bag


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Losers with triples. Enough said!


 
Single speeds.... LOSERS!


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Losers with triples. Enough said!


 Fixed gear..... LOSERS!


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2013)

any gear.........LOSERS!


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 May 2013)

Well I just thinks it's lovely that we all get along so well and don't suffer the petty tribalism of some other sports.

I say "we"....

Obviously I exclude from that group anyone on carbon, wearing team kit, with a BMI over 19, with a triple, with a bicycle you lie down on, with a tricycle, with computer equipment costing more than £100, with shoes costing more than £100, anyone who knows the weight of their wheels, anyone who selected their tyres for the colour, anyone who cleans their bar tape... and... well... most of you if I'm permitted to be perfectly frank.

Thank you.

Carry on.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 May 2013)

Aerobars - losers


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2013)

Frame pumps and wedgie bags.....laughable.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Frame pumps and wedgie bags.....laughable.


 

Cyclists that puncture on night rides...pfffttt


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2013)




----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2477117, member: 259"]Everyone except for Mother Theresa and Batman[/quote]
You ain't ever seen Batman and Pedro in the same room have you? 
​


----------



## Tim Hall (29 May 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Anyone.


 
_Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius._


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 May 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> _Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius._


Anyone that looks like them too!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> _Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius._


Amen.


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2013)

Eyewear less than £250? Frankly, it's pitiful.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 May 2013)

Anyone that replies to this thread! 

Damn!


----------



## Hip Priest (29 May 2013)

I never say hello to anyone with any of the following:

1) Reflectors still on the bike
2) Dust caps still on the bike
3) That plastic thing behind the cassette still on the bike


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2013)

Bell = scum.

Ignore


----------



## mark st1 (29 May 2013)

Anyone with a "Hump".


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2477752, member: 30090"]Anybody that does not coordinate the sidewall writing on thier tyres to the position of the valves.[/quote]
OCD!


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2013)

Any one that 'likes' posts on a cycle forum. Complete and utter wasters!


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2013)

You knew that would happen @I like Skol


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Anyone with Carridice stuff.
> Anyone who stops (in the middle of a ride) to take pictures.
> 
> NB: it's just about ok, if you keep rolling but I am talking about the ones who stop and get off the bike and everything! Lunacy...
> ...


 
Banjo s going to have you ducky


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You knew that would happen @I like Skol


 
Anyone that @tags someone on a cycle forum...... Sheesh!


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2013)

People who drink yellow beer after a bike ride. The utter pits.


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2013)

slowmotion said:


> People who drink yellow beer after a bike ride. The utter pits.


I wouldn't really call it beer. In fact, most people call it something that rhymes with hiss!


----------



## Moon bunny (31 May 2013)

Anyone who can give their average speed on their way to work to a tenth of a mph.


----------



## I like Skol (31 May 2013)

Moon bunny said:


> Anyone who can give their average speed on their way to work to a tenth of a mph.


Anyone that commutes at an average speed of less than 19.1mph


----------



## Sittingduck (31 May 2013)

Anyone in LIDL shoes...


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2013)

Any one in Lidl


----------



## mark st1 (31 May 2013)

Decathlon/Sports Direct clothing wearers. Utter scum


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 May 2013)

Weird, I've noticed women are less likly to give a nod or a wave.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 May 2013)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Any one that 'likes' posts on a cycle forum. Complete and utter wasters!


 
I liked this, just so I could unlike it.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I liked this, just so I could unlike it.


 

Like


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jun 2013)

Unlike

[if you unlike a post do you get a notification? ]


----------



## Zofo (1 Jun 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Weird, I've noticed women are less likly to give a nod or a wave.


especially whilst draining the last dregs of a gel down


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jun 2013)

19.2mph...... losers!


----------



## Ningishzidda (4 Jun 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Decathlon/Sports Direct clothing wearers. Utter scum


 Anyone who wears full Team Sky replica kit riding a Triban 3.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jun 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Weird, I've noticed women are less likly to give a nod or a wave.


We don't want to appear forward


----------



## 4F (4 Jun 2013)

This is my criteria for blanking / ignoring people 

I refuse to acknowledge:-

Bso's
Anyone on an Apollo
Anyone on something with full suspension
People in high vis
Wearing headphones
Wearing a helmet
Pavement cyclists
Red light jumpers
Fakerangers
Very serious cyclists
Not serious cyclists
People who wear safety boots
Anyone on a mtb
Anyone when I have had a bad day
People who look shifty
Men with pony tails
Anyone who has a glow in the dark bike

The above list is not final and I will often change at a whim. I do tend to relax my rules on cycle chat meets but only for a few hours. ;>)


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2013)

I like absolutely anyone who is on a bike.

Apart from Phil Collins. If he was on a bike, I'd hate him. No more than if I saw him without a bike.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Jun 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Weird, I've noticed women are less likly to give a nod or a wave.


Supose I should stop cycling with my willy out.


----------



## TheJDog (4 Jun 2013)

People who join in too late


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2487071, member: 259"]Very true. I'd have a pretty hard time liking Mick Hucknall if he was on a bike, as well. In fact, I just couldn't do it.[/quote]
I know the feeling.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2480705, member: 259"]Windy Miller.




[/quote]
HEY!


----------



## VamP (5 Jun 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I like absolutely anyone who is on a bike.
> 
> Apart from Phil Collins. If he was on a bike, I'd hate him. No more than if I saw him without a bike.


 
I like his song about that guy who could have saved the other guy from drowning, but didn't.


----------



## TheJDog (5 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> I like his song about that guy who could have saved the other guy from drowning, but didn't.


 
I like Phil Collins as a drummer, and as a solo singer and songwriter. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I’ve heard in rock… Phil Collins’ solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. Sussudio is a great, great song, a personal favorite.


----------



## VamP (5 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I like Phil Collins as a drummer, and as a solo singer and songwriter. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I’ve heard in rock… Phil Collins’ solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. Sussudio is a great, great song, a personal favorite.


 
Ah, sorry, just kidding, I don't really like In the Air Tonight, I was quoting from another song.

This is the Parody Thread you know.


----------



## User169 (6 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2488459, member: 259"]I had to Google that, I thought it was Quentin Tarantino! [/quote]

Is it Patrick Bateman? (a no google guess)


----------



## I like Skol (8 Aug 2013)

20.8mph commute average this morning, loozerz..............!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Aug 2013)

And anyone that revives a dead thread, they're loosers too


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2013)

Anyone who has more than one small bag under their saddle, buy a Skoda Superb Estate, LOSERS!


----------



## lejogger (8 Aug 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I like absolutely anyone who is on a bike.
> 
> Apart from Phil Collins. If he was on a bike, I'd hate him. No more than if I saw him without a bike.


Your post has made me think about Donny Osmond on a bike. 

That man is simply the embodiment of all evil. 

I'm not sure whether seeing the orange faced, bleach toothed, self-righteous toad, whom I detest most in the world on a lovely bike would make me want to cheese grate his face more or less... 

... I think more.


----------



## sackville d (8 Aug 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I like Phil Collins as a drummer, and as a solo singer and songwriter. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I’ve heard in rock… Phil Collins’ solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. Sussudio is a great, great song, a personal favorite.


 
Are you Pat Bateman??

To be honest I have loving feelings to all people on a bike apart from heroin dealers on full suspension mtbs that cost £99 when new.

Also consider how many times the OP may have been given the INR (imperceivable nod of recognition) and not actually noticed it happen.
Their deferance to his club jersey may have muted their greeting to near imperceivable levels of communications....or maybe he`s a Satan s Slave.They ride bikes you know


----------



## cervelo chic (13 Aug 2013)

> Since joining a club ive noticed that when i wear my club Jersey 95% of cyclists never seem to reply with a nod or raised hand, but when im in just a normal jersey id say 60% reply.
> And before anyone says maybe they dont like the club, i could be 40-50 miles away.


 
I don't tend to acknowledge people that don't wear lids... following the result of seeing a guy being hit by a car that wasn't wearing one who sadly died, has haunted me since


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> I don't tend to acknowledge people that don't wear lids... following the result of seeing a guy being hit by a car that wasn't wearing one who sadly died, has haunted me since


----------



## TheJDog (14 Aug 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> I don't tend to acknowledge people that don't wear lids... following the result of seeing a guy being hit by a car that wasn't wearing one who sadly died, has haunted me since


 
I don't acknowledge anyone because they will all die some day.


----------



## lejogger (14 Aug 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> I don't tend to acknowledge people that don't wear lids... following the result of seeing a guy being hit by a car that wasn't wearing one who sadly died, has haunted me since


I don't tend to acknowledge any cyclists who aren't wearing Barney the dinosaur outfits, a pink tutu, massive oversized clown shoes, and riding no handed whilst simultaneously juggling flaming torches. 

I haven't ever known of anyone dying while riding like this so is obviously the safest way to do it and I will only say hello to people riding safely.


----------



## Venod (14 Aug 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> I don't tend to acknowledge people that don't wear lids... following the result of seeing a guy being hit by a car that wasn't wearing one who sadly died, has haunted me since


 
They will have no idea why you have not acknowledged them & probably think there goes another miserable twat.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Aug 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I never say hello to anyone with any of the following:
> 
> 1) Reflectors still on the bike
> 2) Dust caps still on the bike
> 3) That plastic thing behind the cassette still on the bike


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2013)

Afnug said:


> They will have no idea why you have not acknowledged them & probably think there goes another miserable twat.


 


And then comes on to the forum complaining that when on a ride a miserable twat in a plastic hat didn't say hello. Which means another penny for me and my 'Another miserable cyclist didn't say hello thread' pot.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2487071, member: 259"]Very true. I'd have a pretty hard time liking Mick Hucknall if he was on a bike, as well. In fact, I just couldn't do it.[/quote]

Just mis-read that as 'licking' . Had to go back and double check!


----------



## hopless500 (14 Aug 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Supose I should stop cycling with my willy out.


----------



## Venod (14 Aug 2013)

"Supose I should stop cycling with my willy out."

cervelo chic would probably acknowledge you, as you have a visible helmet.


----------



## John Shingler (1 Oct 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Since joining a club ive noticed that when i wear my club Jersey 95% of cyclists never seem to reply with a nod or raised hand, but when im in just a normal jersey id say 60% reply.
> And before anyone says maybe they dont like the club, i could be 40-50 miles away.


They might be deaf ...


----------



## Veganpower (18 Feb 2014)

I'll admit I only read as far as page 9 but!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what have I got myself into! cyclists are a some crazy bunch. If I see a another group I'm going to go the opposite direction just in case they tell be to F off.

I didn't realise it was so complicated. I originally thought if you could keep up and nod when you get the groups attention you were alright. I didn't know I may cause offense.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2014)

Veganpower said:


> I'll admit I only read as far as page 9 but!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what have I got myself into! cyclists are a some crazy bunch. If I see a another group I'm going to go the opposite direction just in case they tell be to F off.
> 
> I didn't realise it was so complicated. I originally thought if you could keep up and nod when you get the groups attention you were alright. I didn't know I may cause offense.


 Lighten up VP. We take the piss....... a lot.....


----------



## Veganpower (18 Feb 2014)

It's not the jokes that has me worried it the people who appear serious. I don't take things personally at all. I'm sure by the time I'm fit enough to keep up with a pack I'll understand the signs and know who to avoid (I hope).


----------



## derrick (18 Feb 2014)

Noodley said:


> Nobbers with baskets on the front of their bikes are the worst.


Did she beat you up the hill.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> Did she beat you up the hill.


Yes, I did


----------



## glenn forger (18 Feb 2014)

cervelo chic said:


> I don't tend to acknowledge people that don't wear lids... following the result of seeing a guy being hit by a car that wasn't wearing one who sadly died, has haunted me since



Blimey. 

Cyclists' deaths are incredibly rare, I expect you can tell us where and when this happened?


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Blimey.
> 
> Cyclists' deaths are incredibly rare, I expect you can tell us where and when this happened?


 No. Don't.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (19 Feb 2014)

Andy_G said:


> Since joining a club ive noticed that when i wear my club Jersey 95% of cyclists never seem to reply with a nod or raised hand, but when im in just a normal jersey id say 60% reply.
> And before anyone says maybe they dont like the club, i could be 40-50 miles away.



I might say hello but I get shy round club jerseys cause I feel a bit unworthy if anything!


----------



## Brandane (19 Feb 2014)

cervelo chic said:


> I don't tend to acknowledge people that don't wear lids... following the result of seeing a guy being hit by a car that wasn't wearing one who sadly died, has haunted me since


I saw the result of a cyclist being hit by a car, and he WAS wearing a helmet. It didn't do him much good . By your logic, should I ignore any cyclist I see who IS wearing a helmet?
I don't wear a helmet; feel free to ignore me.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2014)

MODS!
Any chance of starting a "Forensic Pathology" thread in Helmet Debates?


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2014)

I had a cyclist say good morning to me on this morning's commute. Brompton, pannier, helmet, all the usual gear. I completely blanked him as I was sat at a red on the opposite side of a cross roads where he had jumped the red towards me causing a car to have to brake to avoid him. Tw*t.

He might be on here later complaining about someone blanking him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Feb 2014)

I got a Tdf polka dot jersey for Christmas. I'm of slim build(no beer gut or fat thighs)so i look the part. The only problem is that i climb hills at about half the speed of those blokes we normally see wearing polka dots. I'm looking forward this summer to seeing what reactions i get from other cyclists!


----------



## glenn forger (19 Feb 2014)

Brandane said:


> I saw the result of a cyclist being hit by a car, and he WAS wearing a helmet. It didn't do him much good . By your logic, should I ignore any cyclist I see who IS wearing a helmet?
> I don't wear a helmet; feel free to ignore me.



If the impact with the car was enough to kill the cyclist a helmet would not have made a scrap of difference.


----------

